# Prowler 15 w/rudder For Sale!



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Well, I have decided to sell my Prowler 15 for $950/obo. I probably have only used it about 10 times. I am going to include the Matrix 17 Fish Finder in the deal. This package new would cost.

Prowler 15=$750
Rudder=$250
6-Inch Hatch=$50
Ram Rod Tube=$35
2 Flush Rod Holder=$20
Matrix 17 Fish Finder =$180
Seat included

Total Price New =$1,285 (not including taxes)

$950 is over 25% savings.

I bought the Prowler 15 and a Tarpon 140 early this year. After using both kayaks for a while I have decided the Tarpon 140 is best for me (I probably will regret it later). These are both great fishing kayaks but it came down to that I like the sturdier hull on the Tarpon better since I transport my kayaks right side up and the Tarpon 140 is easier to store on my backyard deck since my deck is only 15.5 ft wide. I also have a Hobie Sport so I don't really need 3 kayaks.

Send me an email if you are interested in the kayak.

Rod
[email protected]

Here are some pics of Prowler 15. The GPS is not included in the deal.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice boat fRod...

your wife lets you keep that thing in the house? man... mine is sitting outside under a tarp with layer of 303 on it...

do you like the rocket tube rod holder in front of your yak? thinking about installing it on my t120.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

SeaSalt, I'm not married so I can keep my kayaks on the dining room table if I want to . Actually I keep the P15 in a kayak cover out on the backyard deck. It is too big to store in the house. I keep my Hobie Sport in my livingroom on a shelf above the TV. It makes a nice conversation piece . Awhile back I posted pics of my old T120 above the TV and everyone got a kick out of the pics. I will see if I can find them and post.

I love the ram tube rod holders compared to the scotty rod rolders. I used to have a scotty rod holder on my old T120. It was a pain to adjust. I also have a ram tube on my T140 and Hobie Sport.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great... no wife... that explains it. My wife would kill me if I kept the kayak in the house... haahaa... it would be neat to see the t120 over your TV  

i'm gonna get me the tube holders. did you buy them from KFS? are you the same fRod from KFS?


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*I guess shipping...*

would be out of the question.
Thanks


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

SeaSalt,

Here are the pics

















http://kfs.infopop.cc/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/997604983/m/8006005954/r/5446057954#5446057954
of my roommates and my old T120 kayaks over the TV. It makes a good conversation piece  . I bought the shelves at Target for $40 each and put industrial carpet on the top shelf. I now have alot more shelf space in the living room.

I bought the ram rod tube holder from KFS. I'm the same fishingrod on KFS, SOL, and TF.

Seachaser, you find out how much it cost to ship to your location from Baltimore and if the shipping company is willing to wrap the kayak (I think this is required) and you are willing to pay the cost then we will have a deal.

Rod


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Seasalt, I'm not sure if you mounted your Ram tube on your Tarpon yet but here is a pics of the ram ball on my Tarpon140. 








KFS installed this for me. I think you will be faced with the same issue on the T120. The front mounting console on the Tarpons don't allow for a flush surface mount of the ramball. So KFS used plastic spacers. They also used wellnuts to hold the screws in place because underneath it is difficult to get a wrench and nut in that tight spot. Here is a pic of the ram tube 







from the front. I will make another post later this week explaining the FF installation and things I would do different if I were to do it again.

Rod


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks for the great pics fishingrod. T120 looks great on your wall...  

Haven't got the ram tube yet but I believe they have the 2x3 rectangluar mount that fits on tarpons like scotty's does. But its pricey, over 20 dollars for just for the ball mount. Might have to swallow it.

thanks again for the pics... looking forward to getting together to go out. some guy on MD board rented a skiff and did pretty well at PLO. Sounds interesting with a yak. He said he only went out 300 yards... perfect yak distance...


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Seasalt, I'm off of work the week of Aug 8. I plan on doing alot of yak fishing in the area that week. I may make a roadtrip down to PLO. Let me know when you are ready to hit somewhere around the Chesapeake. A couple of us hit Curtis Creek off the Patapsco River this morning. We only caught a few dink stripers and a few perch. Most stripers were under 12", one maybe was 16". One of my buddies did hook into a cownose ray that pulled him around for awhile. 

I read on TF that Thomas Point area was the hot spot today. Have you ever been to Thomas Point Park to fish and do you know if you can launch a kayak in this area? It is south of SPSP.


----------



## nakedgoby (Jun 16, 2004)

You need a pass to get into TP park and they only give so many of thos away a year.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishingrod, do you want to hit SPSP sometime the week of Aug 8th? Probaly prefer early morning trip, like 6am or so...


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Goby, thanks for the info on TP. I called them up and they said they give out 75 permits ($15) a month. They said they still have 30-40 available for August.

SeaSalt, hitting SPSP sometime the week of Aug 8th sounds like a plan. Morning trip around 6am is good with me. Let me know what days next week work best for you. Maybe we should touch base at the end of the week once we have a better idea of weather forecast for next week.

Also, I forgot to mention in this thread, that the Prowler 15 is still available and I dropped the price to $900. Ram tube and Humminbird Matrix 17 Fish Finder is included in the deal!

Rod


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

BTT

Prowler 15 is still available.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Wow*

I cannot believe this thing has not sold yet.


----------



## trekker (Apr 28, 2005)

This is an outstanding price for this yak and stuff! I'd buy it but I just purchased my P15 )and a P13 for the wife). I saw your posts on other boards as well. 

You are right, I'm a little dumbfounded too. Good Luck!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I agree also... this boat is ready to fish!! already has fishfinder and rod holders...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*P15*

I bought mine just before you posted yours for sale. I love my Tarpon 160i, but would have snagged yours in a jiffy.


----------



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

im seriously upset i dont have $900 right now.
if its still not sold in a couple months though, you have a buyer right here.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Question*

Since I don't see any numbers on the side, I take it Yak's don't need to be registered. Correct?

Where do you store your battery on them?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

*registering*

They don't need numbers unless you put a motor on there (even electric).


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Notso*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Orest,
I store the battery for the fish finder up in the front hatch. I just put it in a dry bag. Like described on this page.

http://kayaksportfishing.com/equipment/submissions/ted/fishfinder/fishfinder.htm

My battery is not as big as the one in the pics in the above link. I use a 12v 5 amp battery.

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/Me...Screen=PROD&Product_Code=bcs&Category_Code=el


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Prowler 15 w/rudder is still available.


----------



## SilverNightFall (Jan 5, 2006)

I would absolutely love to own your kayak! I wish you lived in Florida I would be right over to pick it up. Have you looked into shipping costs?


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

SilverNightFall, sorry but I sold the yak a couple months ago.


----------

